

Download and Buy Videos from YouTube - rogercosseboom
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/02/buy-videos-from-youtube.html

======
rogercosseboom
Here's the YouTube support link:
[http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en...](http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=140496)

